# Nhận sửa chữa máy lạnh, thay block 3hp tại Biên Hòa



## congtyankhang (31 Tháng ba 2021)

Do thời tiết có nhiều biến đổi nên nhu cầu sử dụng máy lạnh ngày càng tăng. Cùng với đó, bất kỳ sản phẩm nào sau một thời gian sử dụng đều không tránh khỏi những hỏng hóc. Với đội ngũ nhân viên có chuyên môn cao và nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành điện lạnh, ANKACO cung cấp cho khách hàng dịch vụ sửa chữa máy lạnh, thay block tận nơi cho quý khách hàng đặc biệt khu vực Biên Hòa. Đảm bảo uy tín, nhanh chóng và tiện ích, sản phẩm chính hãng đến tay khách hàng, bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng khi sử dụng dịch vụ của chúng tôi.
Ngoài ra, ANKACO chuyên sửa chữa, thay thế các sản phẩm máy nén dùng cho máy lạnh với nhiều hãng sản xuất khác nhau:
Máy Nén Toshiba 3HP PH480X3C2-8KUC1 là sản phẩm chuyên dùng trong lĩnh vực điều hòa không khí, có công suất 3HP của hãng Toshiba xuất xứ tại Thái Lan, máy hoạt động tốt và chủ yếu sử dụng trong các văn phòng, gia đình,….

Máy nén lạnh Panasonic 3HP 2V49W225AUA của hãng Panasonic sản xuất tại Malaysia, có công suất 3HP phù hợp cho những nơi có nhu cầu cần công suất vừa phải.

Máy nén lạnh Mitsubishi 3HP NH47VXBT là sản phẩm máy nén lạnh công suất nhỏ 3HP của hãng sản xuất Mitsubishi, được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Thái Lan đến tay người tiêu dùng.

Máy nén lạnh 3HP QP442PED là sản phẩm của hãng LG rất được mọi người tin cậy và ưa dùng, nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Thái Lan, công suất 3HP thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dễ lắp đặt, di chuyển.

ĐỂ BIẾT THÊM THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT XIN  LIÊN HỆ:
CÔNG TY CP NHIỆT LẠNH AN KHANG
Đ/C: 61 Phan Đình Phùng phường Tân Thành quận Tân Phú TP. HCM
Hotline: 0911219479


----------

